# Starting Out OLD!



## Soupy1957 (Jul 21, 2018)

Back in the 1860s, my great grandfather was a master shipwright (I guess that’s what he was called), who had a business in Nova Scotia and a crew working for him in that business. 

They built Brigantines, Barks and Schooners for commercial ventures and private use, and they were sailed down the LaHave river typically, and then out to open water, to wherever their destinations took them. His boats were all registered with Lloyd’s.His son, my grandfather, was a Carpenter.

You would think, with such a strong background in boats and sailing, and carpentry and woodworking, that I would have lived my life with those things as part of me. But that’s not the case.

So recently, my brother-in-law took me for my first “sail” on a 33 foot sailboat of his. At 61 years of age I recognize that I’m starting late, but I can tell you that it was a wonderful opportunity to connect with the world of my great grandfather, at least from a “users” point of view. 

I’ve spent lots of time on the water, (ocean, lake & river) in canoes or motorized vessels, but never on a sailboat until this past Monday. 

Where to begin, to describe for you the experience, I’m not sure. But I can tell you I didn’t spend any time over the rail (lol) and I thoroughly enjoyed the seven knots of speed that we managed to get out of his boat, with the Jib and Main Sail, and the Sail in between the two, (whatever you call that one) capturing as much wind as possible, that day.

My brother-in-law’s son, who works in a shipyard, had a career centered around rehabbing old Sailing boats. So you can imagine I’ve gotten a lot of advice and a lot of input about sailing from these two fellows.

I learned a lot, during that six hours of being “under sail,” at the beginning of this week. Like how turbulent the sails can be, when you’re moving them around to meet the wind just the right way. What it feels like to be moving along rapidly, with the boat riding high to one side. All the stuff that you folks know about, because you’ve been doing it for years.

So now that I’m back home, I’ve spent a lot of time looking at videos about sailing as you might imagine. I’ve been looking at sailboats that are bigger than the little “Sunnies,” I guess you call them, but I don’t need one that’s 33 feet, either.

I don’t want to sail around the world, I just want to enjoy sailing on a very large lake, or out on the ocean, near the coast, and just do day trips.

I hope that some of you who read this, will figuratively walk alongside me, as I explore this connection to my great grandfather, and to the world of sailing.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet. And good luck in your late entry to the world of sailing.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Slippery slope. At 55, with 6 fewer hours sailing than you, I decided to buy a small, day sailed. I was enamoured with the Cape Dory Typhoon, a 19’ full keeled. 

I ended up, still with zero hours experience, well a one hour “test” sail with the PO, owning a 33’ Steel cutter. That first year I sailed her, solo, from Shelbourne to North Sydney. The second season, still solo, I went from N Sydney to St Pierre and back, along the South Coast or Newfoundland. 

We still have that 33’er, and now a 44’er to live aboard. 

It’s what happens when infatuation turns to infection and you get the sickness. 

Welcome aboard and great luck.


----------



## sailordoc89 (Sep 2, 2017)

In doing genealogy research, I discovered that my ancestors were shipwrights in England before crossing the pond and becoming pirates in NC. Thus explaining my obsession (says my wife). Start by taking ASA (American Sailing Association) courses 101,103 and see how you like it. Just bought my second boat @ 55. Go for it!


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Soupy we love your neighborhood. 

There is no doubt that you can do this. Sailing isn't hard and you live in an area where there are plenty of other sailors you can tap. I'll bet you can beg a 100 rides within a few miles of home on different friends boats before you even need to think about buying something. Sailing up there as a yank, I can't tell you how many times I pulled in someplace to have someone I never met hand me their car keys to go get groceries, or offered to cook us a meal. 

I'm a couple years older than you, been doing it for a longtime and some say you can't teach an old dog new tricks. I say, learning a new trick is what keeps an old dog young.

Sail on!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i learned old at a young age. from 1955-1969, my training ship was a 1903 gaff rigged clinton crane designed raceabout on hudson river.. it was sailed by an ancient mariner who was a kings point graduate earned his captaincy sailing tall ships and steamships round the world. his grandfather owned great lakes shipping company , out of chicago. now i am 70 sailing a 43 yr old ketch. 
i have not taken asa anything. 
you can do this. 
research your intended school to learn how they teach.do they stuff you into a dinghy and send you out into water and yell at you from a motorized boat or do they take you along to teach one on one in a larger boat. good luck.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Unlike you, I began this adventure at 12 with no family background. It quickly became a career and it has afforded me travel, adventure and a mobile home (a boat) ever since. 
Some of us learn from classes others from experience. Both work, but do remember that sailing ain't rocket science, and man has been doing it since the dawn of time, so there is no need to spend a lot of money to _master_ it.
I highly recommend Royce's Sailing Illustrated as a basic primer. It covers just about everything one needs to know to safely handle a small craft in a fun yet comprehensive format. From anchoring to boat nomenclature and even splicing, it's got most of what you'll need for getting started, yet is still a good reference book for the most experienced of us. No preachy tome here.


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

Soupy - first of all....from my vantage point you are not old....more of a kid. There is something about sailing alright. You might see if there are any clubs around that race and try crewing. Probably get supercharged training. As for boats...a god question is would you ever want to overnight, ie cabin or not. An old Catalina 22 might be a great little boat with a cabin. Easy to rig, trailered etc. No cabin maybe an old O'day 19 which would be fairly stout for big lakes and a little ocean. anyways.....welcome!


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome and great to hear your story.


----------



## Soupy1957 (Jul 21, 2018)

PhilCarlson said:


> Welcome and great to hear your story.


Just a "P.S" if I may (many thanks for ALL your responses)........I have been thinking about a " Split Slooth" (did I say that right?) as a "first boat" to learn with. Not super expensive, more than a single sail, and likely fairly easy to handle.

If I could find one that is sea-worthy, for just a few thousand or less, I'd like that.

Taking a sailing course would be something I consider "worth it," as well.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you still in the area of your antecedents? If so go to lunenburg. Walk through covey island. If you don’t have the bug already it’s garenteed to make you sick.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome to sailing! Just be aware you are now trapped . . . 

I'm not sure what you mean by a "split slooth". Do you mean something where the sail plan is split up (as in two masts, like a ketch, or two smaller headsails, like a cutter)? Most of the boats out there and most of the boats you will likely get on are simple sloop rigs with a main and a single jib (of course, many add a spinnaker to that for downwind sailing). It's a very simple rig to handle and not any more expensive than anything else.

My advice would be to learn on very small boats. In a dinghy, you are likely to be not only the one pulling the lines but also the one figuring out how to make the boat go so you'll learn fast. Small boats are also much more responsive to the wind and to changes in sail trim so you learn how it all works much faster. You can buy something like a 14-15 foot dinghy for not a lot of money and keep it on a trailer, so there is no giant moorage tab also. In terms of learning how bigger boats work and what you do/don't like, try to crew on as many boats as you can. Nothing beats seeing how a number of boats are set up and how they handle. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

The question to ask is "How old will I be if I don't start sailing now?" As long as you are in good physical condition you should not hesitate to try something that you might enjoy. Age is an artificial barrier to enjoying your remaining life. Do you want to pass from this world with your survivors saying "He (she) lived a safe life but died anyway" or do you want to be remembered as someone who lived life to the fullest and enjoyed the time given them for their life?


----------



## Soupy1957 (Jul 21, 2018)

Great fodder, folks!!

No, I’m not in Canada, but I’m in that area (sort of) which means I COULD go there (about 13 hours away) on a vacation. I AM however, VERY close to the ocean, something that I have tried to stay close to and visit, frequently. Would it be fair to say that “most” of the folks who “sail,” prefer the ocean, -vs- a lake? That topic came up during my first sailing experience, when I asked why we had to motor out of the Bagadoose, (an inlet along the Maine coastline) instead of SAILING out. 

I will look at “Covey Island,” (thanks for the suggestion) but will admittedly be more focused on Dayspring, (outside of Bridgewater, N.S.), where my antecedents we’re located. 

“Split Slooth” was my best attempt at describing a two-sail, small sailing vessel, (Jib & Main Sail). I saw a neat 17 foot (?) wooden boat tied off at the Castine, Maine pier on the day I went sailing, that was a no-frills, open-bodied vessel with simple rigging that looked like a particularly simple, yet classic wooden boat to learn on. I think they call them “Day Sailers?”
I’d put a picture in here if I knew how. 

I figure, start small, to learn the principles, then go bigger one day. My brother-in-law has said I could come up and do maintenance and sail HIS boat with him, whenever I want, (when he’s available, that is), so the opportunity is there. 

At “61,” I am not in “perfect” condition, (my back must be protected somewhat), and I’m not “20” anymore, to be sure; but I am not invalid, and the “20 year old” that creeps out of all of us, and drives me on, continues to fool me into doing things I probably should leave to the REAL “20 somethings” out there! (lol)


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Does it still says “Hey, hold my beer and watch this”?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Welcome Soupy :

I grew up hearing about my landlubber dad telling the stories of his one year at sea on his only cruise at sea as a radio operator on a Liberty ship from San Diego to the Philippines and back. I know that my ancestors came across on some kind of ships in the 1700's. I've been a landlocked arm chair sailor, and lake sailor all my life. Now I want to retire to sail.

We live in a part of the country where peoples' idea of boating involves things called a jon boat, or a Bass Master and an Evinrude. 

My wife, also a landlubber, (Which I don't understand, since she grew up a few miles from Long Island, NY and I don't understand how someone spends the first 20 years of their life there, and never manages to meet any sailors), had lots of questions about the cruising lifestyle I was proposing. She was asking questions like, "How will we eat? Will we have to go ashore to restaurants, or is there some way to cook on the boat?" "How do we go to the bathroom?" "What do we do about showering?". 

So, one day I came home and said, "Hey honey, I have a surprise. I've booked us on a week long cruise!" She said, "Oh how wonderful! What kind? Holland, Carnival, Disney, Viking River?" I said, "Hunter 31!" She said, "Oh, I've not heard of that cruise line". Where will be cruising, the Bahamas, Veracruz, Puerto Vallarta? My sister and her husband love the cruises they've taken to Alaska on Holland!" 

I said, "It's more toward Alaska. We'll be cruising out of Vancouver across the Georgia Strait to Bowen Island, and to a place called Ladysmith". She said, "Hmmm." 

When I showed her a picture of the boat and explained that it was a "Cruise and Learn Charter", she said, "So I have to help sail the boat?" I realized that another lie was required to get her to Vancouver so I said, "Oh no Honey, I'll be the one taking the sailing certification the whole time. You'll be able to spend the week lounging on deck on cushions, watching whales and seals frolic in the water, and reading." 

She ended up completing First Mate Crew training and our instructor made her do lots of MOB drills so she'd be able to retrieve her husband, if I ever fell overboard. It is good training for her to have, I think, even if she someday decides to just sail on and collect the life insurance money. At least the training gives her options.

During our cruise, I maintained the policy, that I have always adhered to over the years when I dragged her camping, that no woman cooks or does dishes on my adventures. And, the other trick I learned from the camping trips, to make sure that she wakes up to a fresh pot of coffee each morning. 

I made sure to make some of her favorite foods, vegetable omelets, seafood pesto pasta, grilled garlic herbed chicken breasts, and grilled teriyaki salmon. And I made sure that she had a glass of a nice Cabernet in her hand each night at anchor, while I made dinner. I also gave her romantic gifts like her own sailing gloves and foul weather suit.

When it was all over, she said that she didn't hate it, and that she actually had a good time. I made sure that I finished out the trip by booking us for two nights at the lovely Granville Island Hotel, dinners in the restaurant, and a day of gallery browsing before we flew home. All in all, it turned out well and she said that she'd do it again.


----------



## S/VMusic (Jul 22, 2018)

You can do it!!


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to SN and the life style Soupy1957 , for a boat suggestion I would say a Catalina 22' like dadio917 said . Or on the other hand maybe a Catalina 27 . The 22's as well as the 27's can be found with a outboard , well the 22's all had the out board . The reason I'm suggesting a outboard is because it will be a lot less $$ to maintain it and also it could double as you dingy motor . IMO I don't think you should start with that 18 footer you mentioned , they are harder to sail and and will not be kind to your back also you will quickly grow out of it . A Catalina 27 ' might be the only boat you will ever need . 
CATALINA 22 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=814


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

19S8 model year here so hitting the big Six Oh in a few days myself. 

My boat club offers an adult sailing program (for cheap to non-members). Check around to see if any clubs offer similar where you are.

As far as the age thing is concerned: the wind and the sea don't really care how old you are. Only you know how much you can take of what they can dole out. 

At 61 you are far too reasonable to start out with no knowlege but plans to sail across oceans. Go for it and find your balance with the wind and the waves. It must be in your blood.


----------



## KayakerChuck (May 4, 2017)

I come from a long line of water people. My great-great grandfather was a captain on the Great Lakes, as was his wife (one of a handful of female captains at the time). His brother was in the life saving service, etc....

One way or another, all the guys on my dad's side have been water people. Maybe just weekends in small boats, but always boats. Between friends and family, I have always had a fleet at my disposal. Mostly small stuff. I've owned a variety of powerboats.

Last year we bought an O'Day 22. I've sailed off and on for, well, forever. My other half is loving it, too.

Buy a smallish, inexpensive boat in decent shape. I don't feel too bad about adding another love mark somewhere. Have fun.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

This comment has nothing at all to do with sailing but with Midwesterner's comment about his Dad. There is a operational Liberty ship in San Francisco and on the Chesapeake Bay. Take advantage of them to learn just how hard your Father had it. I have been through the one in SF twice and hope to make it through the one on the East Coast before I can't climb that many steps......


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

My father got to tour the Liberty ship in San Francisco before he died. As far as his service on one he actually said that he was very fortunate to ship out at a time in the war, and under circumstances, in which he ended up having about the easiest job you might imagine. He shipped out late in the war when they were shipping armament and supplies for a big assault on Japan.

Their ship was loaded with jeeps and cannon and Corsair planes on the deck, and the holds were filled with bombs and parachute flares. 

After completing radio operator school, he was immediately assigned to his Liberty ship and shipped out to the Philippines. They joined a convoy and had to maintain radio silence. He says he did very little transmitting, but copied daily reports. The most transmitting he did the whole time at sea was with signal lamps. 

He told me that, by the time he sailed to the Philippines, the Allied Forces had turned the tide against the Japanese in the Pacific and the threat from Japanese submarines was not quite as great as it had been just a year before. He spent most of the time at sea standing watch and copying reports.

Once they reached Manila Bay they sat for a year and no one could tell them why they weren't unloading their cargo. While at anchorage, he couldn't transmit and they sent and received all of their messages from a shore station. 

My father often said that he felt bad because he had one of the few jobs on the ship that wasn't needed while they were in anchorage. He said that most of the other people on the ship had to work maintaining systems while they were in anchorage. Because of this, it became his job to go to shore each week to pick up and drop off mail,handle messages at the shore station, and procure supplies for the ship's crew. My father said that he was given petty cash and took the captain's launch to buy food for the ship. 

He said that he made friends with a radio operator at the shore station who had access to a Jeep and would loan it to him. My father drove up into the hills around Manila to farms where he bought chickens and produce, including mangoes and melons, and sometimes small pigs. He said that it was pretty easy duty and he felt fortunate to be one of the people who got off the ship regularly. He said that he found the Filipino people to be some of the nicest people he never met.

After a year there, they received news that the bombs had been dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki and they soon received orders to return home without offloading their cargo. Once at Sea, they were told to dump as much of their cargo as possible. They rolled new jeeps, still coated in cosmoline off the deck and into the ocean. 

My father, who had learned to fly Piper airplanes in the Civil Air Patrol, and had earned his single-engine pilot's license, said it was really hard to see them roll the brand new Corsair's over the side and into the ocean.

They returned to the US and he was discharged from the Merchant Maritime service and that ended his radio operators career.


----------



## Soupy1957 (Jul 21, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Breeze:

I like what you said, in your posting here: 

“..... Age is an artificial barrier to enjoying your remaining life......”

Would you mind if I used the above quote from your comment, as a Signature here?

Assuming it’s ok........

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Soupy: You may use anything I post without attribution. Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Soupy1957 (Jul 21, 2018)

You’re welcome, and thanks......I attributed it to your username initials, as you can see.


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Markwesti said:


> Welcome to SN and the life style Soupy1957 , for a boat suggestion I would say a Catalina 22' like dadio917 said . Or on the other hand maybe a Catalina 27 . The 22's as well as the 27's can be found with a outboard , well the 22's all had the out board . The reason I'm suggesting a outboard is because it will be a lot less $$ to maintain it and also it could double as you dingy motor . IMO I don't think you should start with that 18 footer you mentioned , they are harder to sail and and will not be kind to your back also you will quickly grow out of it . A Catalina 27 ' might be the only boat you will ever need .
> CATALINA 22 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
> 
> CATALINA 27 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


Exactly right. If you decide not to start with a dinghy, he Catalina 27 is a great first boat and will take you a long way- you might decide you don't need anything bigger. the out board version is simper and cheaper to deal with. If the motor really dies you can just get a new one for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

You can approach the "sailing thing" from many angles. If you do the right things you will achieve excellent outcomes. A good thing about sailing is that it is not necessarily a strenuous sport like skiing or soccer or even tennis. Fitness helps of course but brute strength is not necessary in 99.99% of the situations you will encounter. There are all manner of mechanical and electrical devices to add the muscle that we may not have. And they make the endeavor safer as well. While you may not need muscle strength, you will need mental strength and a decent "energy level" as you approach the various hurdles. Sailing and learning sailing is not for lazy inattentive people.

While there may be many advantages to learning sailing as a younger person. The older person may approach the experience with more sense of appreciation and maybe awe about what sailing is.

Welcome to Sailnet. We have been there too in one way or the other.


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Soupy1957 said:


> Would it be fair to say that "most" of the folks who "sail," prefer the ocean, -vs- a lake?


I will sail anywhere given the opportunity. I've sailed lakes and oceans on Alcort Sailfish and 100 year old schooners. In Wisconsin we sail on hard water December through February.
-CH


----------



## Soupy1957 (Jul 21, 2018)

Chas H said:


> ..........In Wisconsin we sail on hard water December through February.-CH


I lived in Grantsburg, Wisconsin from 1958 thru 1964. They do a LOT of crazy things there!! (lol)


----------

